# Baby Color



## Dragonboy (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a baby Frillback about 15 days of age currently. Dad is a red/mealy sheild marked and mom is a blue/black/kite sheild marked. So breeding sheild to sheild I fully expected to get sheild marked babies. The baby is snow white. So my question/thought is will it carry the gene for sheild? Obviously both of these carry the gene for recessive white since the baby is white.
Thinking now of splitting the pair and seeing what they both throw bred to solids.
Anythoughts on this as producing sheild marked babies is my ultimate goal.
thanks


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

You probably do not have a pure white baby. At fifteen days of age a spread ash or an ash red light grizzle baby (both parents may be het grizzle since the factor is very prevalent in frillbacks, and sometimes masked very well), could look white. Some color may appear in the shields when completely feathered in. You may even have to wait until after first moult to observe some color.

If the baby proves to be rec. white then your correct that both parents carry it, but mating them to solid colors will likely open a door to many piebald color combinations.


----------

